# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Window above kitchen sink

## Stephen H

They seem ubiquitous.  Is there a building code requirement that there be a window above the kitchen sink?

----------


## Sybarite

Not that I am aware of - we often put sinks in on internal walls. 
I believe that the window above the sink concept is a throwback to when people working in kitchens spent a lot more time at the sink prepping and washing, which appears to be considered work that you don't need to watch what you are doing and can stare out the window instead - I love grinding dirt between my teeth when eating a salad... 
Further to this until relatively recently lighting in kitchens tended towards a central fixture in the middle of the ceiling, so once again with the supposedly high level of work being done at the sink a source of aditional light would be highly regarded. 
Another thought is that since it is illegal to put a cooktop under a window, and pretty hard to hang wall units on one either, the sink invariably ends up utilizing the space under the window. 
Proabably a lot more reasons than I have thought of here...like the fact that plumbing is often easier through the external wall which is where the windows tend to be... 
Cheers, 
Earl

----------


## Stephen H

All good reasons Sybarite.  I asked because my reno designer has produced some plans with an over sink window that looks out onto a concrete retaining wall, and I was wonder why!  Think I'd prefer looking at a blank wall. 
Hell, these days I could embed an LCD in the sink wall and change the view depending on mood!

----------


## arms

no the sink doesnt have to be under a window but there has to be adequate light and ventilation in the room

----------


## Japes

> All good reasons Sybarite.  I asked because my reno designer has produced some plans with an over sink window that looks out onto a concrete retaining wall, and I was wonder why!  Think I'd prefer looking at a blank wall. 
> Hell, these days I could embed an LCD in the sink wall and change the view depending on mood!

  i recently saw something like this, however the owner had made use of the outside space with a raised garden of bamboo, mirrors, glass etc. Not a whole lot happening out there but nicer than looking at the side of the brick shed (or retaining wall in your case...)

----------


## jimbo_jones

> Another thought is that since it is illegal to put a cooktop under a window....

  Is it completely out of the question to put a window behind a cooktop? What if it is a fire-rated window or a fixed window? All I could find was an article from the States recommending 75mm between the cooktop and window.

----------


## Sybarite

> Is it completely out of the question to put a window behind a cooktop? What if it is a fire-rated window or a fixed window? All I could find was an article from the States recommending 75mm between the cooktop and window.

  This seems to be a bit of a grey area - I can't find anything strictly against it in the AS/NZS, but it has always been a maxim to not put tops under windows. 
But having said that we are seeing a lot of kitchens now with splash back height windows running the length of the benchtop underneath the wall units. 
These windows MUST be Fire Retardant and Fire Safe to the Australian Standards - don't forget the frames and the seals.
They should also not be able to be opened or have any possibility of internal coverings such as blinds or curtains applied to them.
If all this squares up then I think the minimum distance in Australia from cooktop to splash should be 50mm (can't get to my copy of the standards right now). 
Cheers, 
Earl

----------


## totoblue

> This seems to be a bit of a grey area - I can't find anything strictly against it in the AS/NZS, but it has always been a maxim to not put tops under windows.

  This brand new house for sale... http://www.realestateview.com.au/cgi...1189165&rev=on
has a fixed window behind the cooktop. http://www.realestateview.com.au/pics/165/1189165ho.jpg

----------


## Sybarite

> This brand new house for sale... http://www.realestateview.com.au/cgi...1189165&rev=on
> has a fixed window behind the cooktop. http://www.realestateview.com.au/pics/165/1189165ho.jpg

  As stated above:  *But having said that we are seeing a lot of kitchens now with splash back height windows running the length of the benchtop underneath the wall units.* 
These windows MUST be Fire Retardant and Fire Safe to the Australian Standards - don't forget the frames and the seals.
They should also not be able to be opened or have any possibility of internal coverings such as blinds or curtains applied to them.

----------


## Mello

As noted, the window behind the cooktop scenario is quite popular - so much so that i doubt whether there is any great impediment to doing this in terms of rules. I'd say the window materials would need to be non-combustible rather than actually serving as a fire barrier. I can't find any specific ruling in the BCA. 
Whilst on the subject, it'd be great to get some consensus on a galley-style kitchen i'm planning. Should the cooktop or sink go on the island, generally?

----------


## chromis

> They seem ubiquitous. Is there a building code requirement that there be a window above the kitchen sink?

  I think it was a building code applied by my mother who was always yelling at me through the kitchen window, while I played in the back yard. GET OUT OF THAT DIRT! or get out of what ever I had got into.

----------

